# Saddlers in Kent



## chrilaur (29 August 2014)

Hi looking for a saddler in Kent in and around Maidstone please. Thank you


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 August 2014)

Andrew Reilly , seemed pretty good when I tried him. Colin Shilling, if he is well again, 
saddle world have quite a few attached to them, look on the website.


----------



## Username1 (3 September 2014)

David dyer, really good, pays attention to the horses back as well as ensure it is good for the rider as well


----------



## Burmilla (13 September 2014)

Username1 said:



			David dyer, really good, pays attention to the horses back as well as ensure it is good for the rider as well
		
Click to expand...

Not in my experience. Dragonfly Saddlery seem quite good. Peter(?) Husband is excellent, and a fine craftsman. I think he is in Ryarsh, which is near Maidstone.  And then there is Ken Lyndon Dykes, who is variable, imo.
The above opinions are based on my own experiences, over a number of years.


----------



## Ballerina (17 September 2014)

Penny Dickinson is great, doesn't cost the earth either.


----------



## [59668] (17 September 2014)

Andrew Reilly.  Not David Dyer, IMO


----------



## Embo (17 September 2014)

I've used Margaret Newing (?), she was really nice and checked the saddle and fit a good few times both on the ground and when I was up. Others on the yard won't use anyone else.

Also have a friend who swears by Clive Bending. 

A 'no' from me on the David Dyer front.


----------



## kirstys 1 (17 September 2014)

Another vote for Andrew Reilly.


----------



## Burmilla (18 September 2014)

Clive Bending was good some years back, ime.  Become less so, and a little more, umm, eccentric, shall we say? This is only yard gossip, but based on first hand experiences of owners on this yard, and that of other local riders.


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (19 September 2014)

Would avoid David dyer and ken LD (especially ken- terrible, very very terrible!) Peter husbands and Clive are the only ones I will use! Nearly everyone on my yard and other horsey friends will only use these 2 as well. So many bad ones around here!


----------



## Username1 (21 September 2014)

Reason for dislike to David dyer? Just curious...


----------



## Burmilla (22 September 2014)

A could't care less attitude re DD. KLD = Mr Ego. (Pink Bentley, anyone ??) rude and patronising (ime) if he thinks you haven't much money/are not in with "the right sort of people".  When he discovered I had, and was, he was charming and patronising! This is just my experience. I have no doubt others have found him entirely satisfactory.


----------



## bouncing_ball (22 September 2014)

I highly rate David Dyer, as a good, honest saddle fitter, aside from his time keeping, and tendency to try and fit in more than is possible into one day!! 

He has been very good for us, very good at attention to detail and adjusting the actual saddle versus trying to sell us new saddles / new equipment.


----------



## Caramac71 (22 September 2014)

Are you looking for a saddle fitter, or a saddler?

Andrew Reilly is excellent IMO.  He really puts himself out to come to you at a time convenient to you, and not keep you waiting weeks/months on end.  He doesnt sell saddles but is happy to advise on what to buy (new or secondhand), then will come back and fit it.  He listens to horse and rider and he has been great for our mare.

Clive Bending I have used in the past.  Again he doesnt sell saddles but will advise on what to get.  I've found him much more difficult to book an appointment with, and he does take an awfully long time when he's there.  He fitted 3 horses at our yard - one with a new saddle, the other 2 just for reflocking - and it took a full day.

David Dyers I wouldnt use again.  I'd heard mixed reports prior to using him and other people on my yard have been very happy with him.  The advantages are that he has a lot of stock, new and used, and he did arrange to come and see us fairly quickly.  But we didnt have a good experience with the saddle he sold us and we returned it to him within a few days.

Peter Husbands was extremely helpful over the phone and advised me to get an adjustable saddle for our 5 year old mare for a couple of years, and then to phone him when she's fully grown and he'd fit a leather saddle for her.  He also doesnt sell saddles but would advise what to get and alter it accordingly.


----------



## minimex2 (23 September 2014)

I would say take all comments on board and make your own mind up as theres loads of conflicting views.  Also ask your back person for recommendations or those to stay clear of as they end up fixing the problems caused.

Heres my views and personal experience.....

Clive Bending - not actually a qualified master saddler - bit of old woman, takes ages (but gets it right) expensive and doesnt keep a large stock.
Margaret Newing- Nice lady, if you can actually get her to return your calls and get her out.  Set in her ways and anti certain brands.
Andrew Reilly - Went on recommendation and regretted it. Loves a thorowgood T4! Doesnt have a big stock, ended up with pony with very sore back.....
David Dyer - Didnt really want to use based on bad feedback - but as ive been through most of the others didnt really have much choice as was looking for someone with a big selection which i needed.  I already had an idea on what i wanted and what definately didnt fit.  Ive ended up with a cair saddle (which again has relatively bad reviews) and the pony is doing really well and most importantly a lot more comfortable. - also he's a specialist cair fitter (whereas the others dont rate, as they dont understand).

Good luck as its a mind field...


----------



## bouncing_ball (24 September 2014)

minimex2 said:



			I would say take all comments on board and make your own mind up as theres loads of conflicting views.  Also ask your back person for recommendations or those to stay clear of as they end up fixing the problems caused.

Heres my views and personal experience.....

David Dyer - Didnt really want to use based on bad feedback - but as ive been through most of the others didnt really have much choice as was looking for someone with a big selection which i needed.  I already had an idea on what i wanted and what definately didnt fit.  Ive ended up with a cair saddle (which again has relatively bad reviews) and the pony is doing really well and most importantly a lot more comfortable. - also he's a specialist cair fitter (whereas the others dont rate, as they dont understand).

Good luck as its a mind field...
		
Click to expand...

This is a good point, IME, David Dyer is one of the only saddlers I have found that knows how to properly use the shims / pads that go in the bates / wintec / CAIR / Innova saddles. Two other saddlers incorrectly told me they couldnt be adjusted / charged me for fitting and checking without realising the saddles had previous shoulder shims in and that the balance straps werent properly adjusted. (One of these saddlers fitted the saddle to my horse second hand, not realising it had these shims in!).


----------



## star (6 October 2014)

West Kent Saddles. Margaret has spent ages helping me find a new jumping saddle that fits both me and the horse.


----------



## xgemmax (6 October 2014)

Caramac71 said:



			Are you looking for a saddle fitter, or a saddler?

Andrew Reilly is excellent IMO.  He really puts himself out to come to you at a time convenient to you, and not keep you waiting weeks/months on end.  He doesnt sell saddles but is happy to advise on what to buy (new or secondhand), then will come back and fit it.  He listens to horse and rider and he has been great for our mare.

Clive Bending I have used in the past.  Again he doesnt sell saddles but will advise on what to get.  I've found him much more difficult to book an appointment with, and he does take an awfully long time when he's there.  He fitted 3 horses at our yard - one with a new saddle, the other 2 just for reflocking - and it took a full day.

David Dyers I wouldnt use again.  I'd heard mixed reports prior to using him and other people on my yard have been very happy with him.  The advantages are that he has a lot of stock, new and used, and he did arrange to come and see us fairly quickly.  But we didnt have a good experience with the saddle he sold us and we returned it to him within a few days.

Peter Husbands was extremely helpful over the phone and advised me to get an adjustable saddle for our 5 year old mare for a couple of years, and then to phone him when she's fully grown and he'd fit a leather saddle for her.  He also doesnt sell saddles but would advise what to get and alter it accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

Both Andrew and Clive do sell saddles, I've bought my saddle off Andrew and about to buy another off Clive


----------

